# glucosimine and msm



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

are these suppose to be helpful for FM?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Denny!My Doc says yes. I use to be on it, but due to declining finances, I've had to give up a lot of the things I was using for both FM and IBS----am missing my protein drink something fierce. It worked so well to help keep me "regular", without the bloating and digestive problems that go with some of the other ones.MSM and Glucosamine are suppose to help "lubricate" the joints and keep them operating more smoothly---or something to that effect. I think it helped me a little anyways.


----------



## south1234 (Jul 1, 2000)

Hi,I tried the Glucosmine/Chondrotin/MSM combination and noticed that my hands and feet were tingling after about two weeks. The tingling sensation eventually stopped when I discontinued the supplement. I have major problems with most supplements, even vitamins. I don't usually have sny side effects when I first begin taking them, but after a while they usually cause my FM symptoms to worsen. My doc says that's common with FMS. I also have IBS. I do several friends who have had success with the Glucosamine products.It's probably worth a try.Blessings--South


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thanks,ive been taking this'ambrotose'(suspose to help your bodies cells do there jobs),for about 4weeks.and glucosimine/msm for 2weeks.i feel very much worse right now.im going to stop it all for awhile to see if i can get back to"normal",then start taking one at a time to see who the culprit is.sound like a plan?to top it all off,i had a tooth pulled and think i have a dry socket.wouldnt you know it`d be a weekend.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Oh, Denny, Ouch!!! Not sure you should wait out the weekend if it's a dry socket----does your dentist have an emergency number to call? Or.....a dentist on call for the weekend that you could see? That's nothing to wait around with until Monday.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thanks,but i think i just been clinching my teeth at night.dry socket would hurt all the time wouldnt it?this just hurt in the morning.


----------

